# Stiff brake pedal on startup



## Porchageese (Jul 18, 2015)

Have a 14 Altima for about a year. Car would start no problem. Push and hold down brake pedal and push start button. Now I have an issue pushing brake pedal down to start. It's as if there is a pressure build up if the car sits for an amount of time. If I start it and come back a few hours later it's fine. Brake deal goes all the way down. But it seems as if longer than that the pedal is hard to push. Dealer says that's the way it should be. But wife has same car, different color, and she hasn't had this problem. Anyone know what it could be? And if it's something I can fix myself?!?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

brake vacuum booster leaking vacuum.


----------

